# Warm tone



## viviansungg (Feb 13, 2017)

I use nikon d5500, everytime I shot indoor in the room it became have too much orange everytime I share it. If I use flash, it became too bright and I want to keep the warm tone. Here's the example of the picture after I took and edit it. It still bad, I think. How could I fix this.





Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 13, 2017)

For the orange tone, make sure you match the WB setting to the type of lighting in the room. To prove my point, open up the original file in the Nikon software and run through the different WB settings and you will see what I mean. Auto often doesn't get this right for indoor shots, or that has been my experience using WB Auto. Not a deal breaker if you have the software loaded because you can easily change or adjust it. I don't use windows so I am dependent on trying on getting it in camera. 

As far as the flash, are you using the built in flash? I assume you are. Break out your manual, there is a setting in the menu to lower the power of the flash. Probably a manual flash setting. Look in your manual and read up on using the built in flash.


----------



## peterogof (Feb 13, 2017)

viviansungg said:


> I use nikon d5500, everytime I shot indoor in the room it became have too much orange everytime I share it. If I use flash, it became too bright and I want to keep the warm tone. Here's the example of the picture after I took and edit it. It still bad, I think. How could I fix this.
> View attachment 135048
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk



I usually bounce the flash off the ceiling and get good results



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## viviansungg (Feb 13, 2017)

peterogof said:


> viviansungg said:
> 
> 
> > I use nikon d5500, everytime I shot indoor in the room it became have too much orange everytime I share it. If I use flash, it became too bright and I want to keep the warm tone. Here's the example of the picture after I took and edit it. It still bad, I think. How could I fix this.
> ...


I did, but it turns out not what I want. It became too bright, bad saturation, and the warm tone in the room dissapeared. I want it too be warm and sharp.

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## viviansungg (Feb 13, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> For the orange tone, make sure you match the WB setting to the type of lighting in the room. To prove my point, open up the original file in the Nikon software and run through the different WB settings and you will see what I mean. Auto often doesn't get this right for indoor shots, or that has been my experience using WB Auto. Not a deal breaker if you have the software loaded because you can easily change or adjust it. I don't use windows so I am dependent on trying on getting it in camera.
> 
> As far as the flash, are you using the built in flash? I assume you are. Break out your manual, there is a setting in the menu to lower the power of the flash. Probably a manual flash setting. Look in your manual and read up on using the built in flash.



I use yongnuo560 iv flash, but I don't have too much experience on it. I tried 1/32 on 24mm zoom flash. By the way, thank you. I will try it [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCraig (Feb 13, 2017)

Incandescent lamps and flashes have different color temperatures.  Flashes are daylight-balanced, incandescent lamps are not.  If you want the warm tone from a flash you can: 1) Put a filter on it, 2) Change the color balance of the camera, 3) Change the color balance in post processing.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2017)

If you shoot in raw capture mode, or RAW + JPEG mode, I would set the White Balance deliberately too high, to warm things up on the .JPEG file. Instead of 5100 degrees Kelvin, maybe use the flash and set the white balance to 5,800 degrees Kelvin. I think the best way, with the most color options,  to warm the pictures up is by using a raw, .NEF file, and opening that .NEF file in software that can adjust the white balance, and maybe also the main hue of the photo, and to then adjyst the pciture to the way you like it.


----------



## PhOtoSITIVE (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm a newb for sure, but wondering if you meter off of a neutral tone in manual mode in the same lighting if it would warm it up? Also, if you apply a warm filter to your flash - which can over compensate if you're not careful, but under the right flash settings, can produce a much more natural image?


----------



## Designer (Feb 13, 2017)

My flash (Nikon) came with two plastic diffusers, one orange for incandescent, and one green for fluorescent lights.  That way all the light is the same color.  You can point your speedlight at the wall opposite, or ask someone to hold a large white reflector in the area for you to aim the light at.  Even a white shirt on someone will help.


----------



## seandeeeezy (Mar 17, 2017)

I don't have much experience with flash photography, but can't you adjust the white balance? Just set it to a higher number (warmer) Kelvin and take a shot and see the results. Might have to keep taking test shots until you find what you're looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

